# sr20det swap ???



## 200sux (Jan 8, 2004)

I have a 96 200sx se so to do the sr20det swap I need all the sr20de drive train parts. So my ? is do I have to use se-r parts or will g20 parts also fit because I have those.nooch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^sr20 is a motor, g20 is a car with an sr20, go to the sr20 section and there is a swap sticky, also, its cheaper and faster to turbo your ga16 then get an sr20det


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

ok i hate to do this but please search this subject has been well covered 
the sr20de(T) swap is done every day almost 

so ya just search for sr20det swap or somthin like that
now Im planning a bb sr20det swap for my sentra gxe in a couple years and i will need axels 
not sure bout you tho


----------



## 200sux (Jan 8, 2004)

*ok*

I know that the g20 has a sr20de in it my ? was will its drive train work so thanx for not helping me.

anyways I got what I need today I found a se-r and pulled every thing and I mean everything. So in less then 2 months I will be one of the only ppl to have a 96 200sx se (bb sr20det) in the orlando area.

and yeah I needed axles to but I am getting new ones I don't want to mess with crapped out ones. JGY custom has some nice ones for high power apps. if your in the market.

and as for the ga16de I know a guy with his turboed and its fast and all but not like the ppl with the bb sr20dets they smoke him easy. Shoot my stock sr20deted 240 walks him all day long and he has alot done to his car.

I will put my sr20det ?s in the other thread from now on I just figured you ppl might know about this swap into the b14, plus they don't respond fast over in those threads.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

ok first off I helped there is a post from a guy here that did the swap with an itemized list of what you need all you need to do is SEARCH damn man its even a sticky i think 

oh well some people just never learned comon sense


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

studeringaaron said:


> ok first off I helped there is a post from a guy here that did the swap with an itemized list of what you need all you need to do is SEARCH damn man its even a sticky i think
> 
> oh well some people just never learned comon sense



Be nice. Do NOT flame people or give them an attitude. This is your first and only warning.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> , also, its cheaper and faster to turbo your ga16 then get an sr20det



not exactly


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^i will all equal out, you can't say the ga16 has no potential or the sr20det can hold more boost because we haven't hit the limit yet on the ga3

harris, ill try to be nice.. kid, if you search you will find a lot of info on this topic, been discussed millions of times


----------



## 200sux (Jan 8, 2004)

I did search and that list is just the same one on jgys web site my ? was about sr20 part from a g20. I'm not tryin to start crap but you guys are fast to jump on ppl about stuff you think you know. and as for the ga16 I give those ppl props I know two guy with boosted ga16s and they hold up fine but one of them is on engine # 3 and they both have tranny prob.s and when they hit it the car shakes like crazy. Anyways its all good I've already started the swap from ga16 to sr20det BB and its going fine. Sorry if I was looking in the wrong place for info.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

the g20 sr20 and the sentra sr20 is the same exact motor. different rev limits thats the one of a few differences. same tranny..


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

Harris said:


> Be nice. Do NOT flame people or give them an attitude. This is your first and only warning.


There was attitude at both ends. Pointing out one person isn't making things any better... Besides this is nothing compared to what you and I have seen.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

thisng is, i really didn't mean it in a bad way... but i guess i could have worded it wrong, but its pretty much the same sr20 motor in either car..


----------



## 200sux (Jan 8, 2004)

ok kool thanks guys I just didn't know if I could use the g20 parts for my 200sx but the g20 has diff. engine mounts so I went with se-r parts. Thanks for the info guys I'm new to the fwd sr20 thing and I don't know what swaps into what.


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

whats hard about the sr20 swap? I've searched alot of forums because i am very interested in the sr20 swap, and ive heard that the hard part in the swap is the ecu and wiring, but if i find a sr20 with ecu harness already hooked up to the engine, then the rest of the work is just bolting things on and puting stuff together right? Or is there hidden things in this that are really hard?


----------



## 98sentraSE2.0 (Oct 27, 2004)

what is the difference between a sr20de and a sr20det? and what is the BB?


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

the SR20DE is the Naturall Aspirated iteration of the SR20 motor series. It can be found in many cars, yours included. The SR20DET is a slightly more desireable and harder to come by (stock) turbocharged iteration of the SR20 motor series. Also, check out the SR-series forums, I think there's a sticky there that explains all the GA and SR series motors, their relative power ratings, and where they're to be found


----------



## 98sentraSE2.0 (Oct 27, 2004)

ltcassio said:


> the SR20DE is the Naturall Aspirated iteration of the SR20 motor series. It can be found in many cars, yours included. The SR20DET is a slightly more desireable and harder to come by (stock) turbocharged iteration of the SR20 motor series. Also, check out the SR-series forums, I think there's a sticky there that explains all the GA and SR series motors, their relative power ratings, and where they're to be found


thank you.


----------

